# NINGBO | New World Plaza | 250m | 820ft | 56 fl | T/O



## robertsieg (Aug 23, 2016)

How is it possible this beauty has slipped by for three years without a thread yet?? Allow me to fix that.  And I hope you don't mind I split this into two posts, this one for the press release, drawings, renderings, etc. and the second post for the construction progress photos. 

Press release

宁波新世界广场总建面80万㎡，总投资超百亿元。据悉，火遍国内的K11艺术购物中心将进驻，燃起甬城“艺术、人文、自然”的时尚之火。另外将建设250米高地标式超五星酒店和甲级写字楼、高端国际社区、品牌商业街、城市文化广场、大型中央公园于一体的宁波新世界广场。作为宁波市政府的重点项目之一，项目将分三期开发，总预计投资超百亿。项目联合国内外顶尖团队巴马丹拿、世邦魏理仕、B enoy、A PU P等合作打造商业地标。按照规划，2018年宁波新世界广场一期将正式亮相。在2021年以前，这个集高端商业、超甲级写字楼、高端住宅、城市中央绿地公园的城市综合体将全部投入使用。
7-10＃地块将建设四栋29-40层服务公寓，11#地块将建设一栋32层写字楼，裙房及部分地下为商业。

(my rough translation)
_Ningbo New World Plaza, with a total building area of 800,000 square meters, has a total investment of over 10 billion yuan. Huobian Domestic’s (sp) “K11” artistic shopping center will be established, sparking Ningbo’s arts, culture, and naturally the flames of fashion. In addition to the construction of the 250m five star hotel and office building, a high-end international community, a luxury brand retail street, a cultural city square, and a large central park will all be part of Ningbo’s New World Plaza. As one of the key projects of the Ningbo Municipal Government, the project will be developed in three phases, with an estimated total investment of over 10 billion yuan. The project’s united developers from home and abroad include top teams P & T Group, C B Richard Ellis, B Enoy, A PU P, and other partners, who will all contribute to build this commercial landmark. According to plans, Ningbo New World Plaza’s first phase will be unveiled in 2018. No later than 2021 will the complete set of high-end commercial space, Grade-A office space, high-end residential properties, and central green areas be fully operational. Towers #7-10 will be four, 29-40 floor apartment buildings. Tower #11 will be constructed as a 32 story office building. Skirting these will be underground sections for business and commercial space. _









Official construction start date: Mar 30, 2013











































































































Location is Zhongshan E Rd, next to the Shangri-La Hotel, serviced by Jiangxia Bridge East station of Line 1.

high res physical model of ground level mall
high res site plan of condo towers & 144m office building


----------



## robertsieg (Aug 23, 2016)

Construction updates (Apr 2014 - Aug 2016)

2014-2-20









2015-3-20









2015-6-9









2015-10-18

















2016-3-21

















2016-6-30









2016-7-22









2016-8-24
























^Although this building looks like part of the west end of the shopping mall:








... it is actually a temporary sales office which will be torn down when it is time to build the actual mall. 

The August images were taken by me in a building right across the street from my work. So wide, panorama-style images like that will be quite easy for me to arrange. Perhaps monthly?  This is going to be an exciting project to watch!


----------



## Seoul_Korea (Aug 14, 2013)

NINGBO IS FVCKING BOOMING!!


----------



## robertsieg (Aug 23, 2016)

Condo towers going up! I have seen conflicting information as to whether they will _all _be 140m/38fl, or if it will be _a range_ of 90-140m towers. Either way, at least one condo building will surpass the 125m Shangri-la next door. You can see they are still laying the foundations for the 100m/32fl office building. The small triangle-roofed building on the northwest corner of the site has completed its exterior. This will initially serve as the retail/sales office of New World Plaza. No ground breaking yet on the 250m hotel tower. 

2016.10.14









2016.10.18 (with my new wide angle lens)


----------



## robertsieg (Aug 23, 2016)

2016.11.25








Detail:








Sales office:


----------



## robertsieg (Aug 23, 2016)

The sales office is open! Gorgeous scale model on display - but apparently no finalized design for the K11 Shopping Mall & Cultural Center adjacent to East Zhongshan Rd.

2016.12.30
























































Annotated as best I can:


----------



## robertsieg (Aug 23, 2016)

2017.1.31


----------



## robertsieg (Aug 23, 2016)

2017.2.9









2017.2.25









Also found some tasty new renders  looks like the K11 Mall has changed a little bit.


----------



## robertsieg (Aug 23, 2016)

2017.4.3








144m office tower above ground, and the first crane up at the 250m hotel! :cheers:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

A bit generic design, but still very nice.


----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)

Great picture. And massive site, yet another one in China!


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

just put this building into the SSP database and realized for the first time how much water there is in Ningbo. It's probably common knowledge, but wow the canals and rivers looks like a second street system.


----------



## robertsieg (Aug 23, 2016)

2017.5.3


----------



## robertsieg (Aug 23, 2016)

2017.6.4


----------



## robertsieg (Aug 23, 2016)

2017.7.20


----------



## robertsieg (Aug 23, 2016)

2017.9.13
















And a couple new renders, including one where the K11 Mall tower looks like a mini MahaNakhon :hmm:


----------



## robertsieg (Aug 23, 2016)

2017.10.09


----------



## robertsieg (Aug 23, 2016)

Sorry, posted something in the wrong thread. Don't know how to delete posts.


----------



## robertsieg (Aug 23, 2016)

2017.11.17


----------



## robertsieg (Aug 23, 2016)

2018.1.1








Second crane up, basement levels being finished, this thing is moving! :cheers:


----------



## robertsieg (Aug 23, 2016)

2018.01.11

_Photo credit: 1093536800 @ Gaoloumi_


















*We are above ground, people!! * :banana::banana::banana:


----------



## robertsieg (Aug 23, 2016)

2018.2.4
_Photo credit: mcmanaman106 @ Gaoloumi.com_



























Finally I found out who is going to occupy the top floors of the main tower: Rosewood Hotels & Resorts. I guess that should have been obvious considering Rosewood is owned by New World Development. Can't wait to drink some bubbly up there in 2020!


----------



## robertsieg (Aug 23, 2016)

2018.3.14

The holiday is finally over. Lots of movement!


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by mcmanaman106

*2018.3.24*


----------



## robertsieg (Aug 23, 2016)

2018.7.10

Great progress on this project.


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2018-08-24 by 功夫


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2018-09-13 by 功夫


----------



## robertsieg (Aug 23, 2016)

2018.10.10









New diagrams I found indicate the building is straight, not with a bulge in the middle. Note: "absolute elevation" is a better translation of 绝对标高, and this is a architectural concept only used in China which means the height of the building relative to the Yellow Sea. Other countries use something like "above sea level", which is basically the same thing, but this phrase has a very specific cultural meaning, so I thought I would point that out. 249.8m is the architectural height.


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2018-11-02 by 功夫


----------



## robertsieg (Aug 23, 2016)

2018.11.18
Photo credit: 盖瑞王 @ Gaoloumi.com










And new renders of the 137.6m office building:


























And floorplan renders of the main building and the office building between it and the 137.6m building:

















And the new shopping center yet to start construction along Zhongshan East Road 中山东路:


----------



## Tupac96 (Oct 21, 2015)

*20/01/19*










Posted by Nnkk520


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2019-01-30 by 功夫


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2019-04-30 by ningbobo123


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2019-06-06 by 功夫


----------



## robertsieg (Aug 23, 2016)

Cladding!
_
photo credit: ningbobo123 @ gaoloumi.com_
*2019.08.12*

























_photo credit: yuchaofeng @ gaoloumi.com_
*2019.08.17*









_diagram credit: robertsieg_


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2019-10-16 by ningbobo123


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Jul 19









三江六岸+宁波 by 曹连聪 on 500px


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-08-05 by a501371570










2020-08-16 by nnkk520


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

One more

2020-08-04 by nnkk520


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*By nnkk520 on Gaoloumi*


----------



## Plepi (Feb 4, 2020)

This place is getting bigger every day.


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-09-15 by nnkk520










2020-09-21 by 鹿佶


----------



## Jay (Oct 7, 2004)

Really cool looking, nice shape.


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-12-28 by a501371570


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-01-17 by pepsieva










2021-01-18 by a501371570


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 大猫叔Don on 500px








by 大猫叔Don on 500px



​


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*By a501371570 on Gaoloumi:*

















*Posted by nnkk520 on Gaoloumi:*









*By 楼行僧 via nnkk520 on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*May 5:*








宁波威斯汀 by Jinx666 on 500px.com


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-05-21 by nnkk520


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

another building with round edges, Zaz965 likes this


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*May 30:*








鳞次栉比 by 逸镜 on 500px.com


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 赟师傅 on 500px









by 陆大圣 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by CHEN on 500px









2021-07-21 by nnkk520





​


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-08-07 by a501371570


----------



## Haieg (Aug 17, 2020)

posted on gaoloumi by

KoRyu
on 25th August 2021









posted on gaoloumi by nnkk520 on 26th August 2021


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Ningbo (Sanjiangkou) Old Downtown Center - 宁波三江口老城中心*
Ningbo has 3 CBD(s), they are:
1. Sanjiangkou Old Downtown CBD - 三江口商务区
2. South CBD (or Yinzhou CBD) - 南部商务区(鄞州商务区)
3. East New City (or East CBD) - 东部新城








by 琢也不成器 on 500px








by CHEN on 500px




​


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-08-31 by nnkk520


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 练津嘉 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

2021.09.10








by 陆大圣 on 500px

​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by QianPhotoGrepher on 500px



​


----------

